# dont let kids eat paint chips



## cocomonkeynuts




----------



## Gloucestermen

One of the reasons kids eat paint chips with lead is the taste. It tastes sweet. Most of the problems are associated with the dust and inner city kids were affected by the old sash type windows going up and down causing a sanding effect which in turn deposited dust on the sill. Little kids stuck their fingers into the dust then straight into there mouths.

My wife is a retired principal scientist and worked on a project to formulate a sealer that would neutralize the lead. They could not find any way to accomplish neutralizing the lead. It was just to heavy a metal to neutralize. That project was abandoned after a year or so of trials.

It is mean stuff...


----------



## Krittterkare

Interesting the science, I never had to deal with lead paint too often but I live in a place that was built around 1890, A neglected homestead lodge and all the house had been covered in paneling except for the laundry room which was once part of the exterior. 

I had no lead abatement training but read the basic guidelines. Many children have lived or stayed here over the years and I wonder f any got overexposed. 
After I finished this room It is on average 10 to 15 degrees warmer. I primed the walls then finished with drywall lots of vacuuming with a heppa setup and wished I had tested myself for lead before I started the project.


----------



## brooklynpainters

its very nerve racking seeing the kids play around with the paint chips. I'd definitely have to agree with you on this one. play it safe always.


----------



## Lightningboy65

Mamas' don't let your babies grow up eatin' paint chips
Don't let em' paint condos and drive them old trucks
Let em' be doctors and lawyers and such
Mamas' don't let your babies grow up eatin' paint chips
Cause they'll never stay home and they're always alone 
Even with someone they love

*Sing in your best Waylon voice*


----------



## PACman

I like my lead chips with a little nacho sauce and some salsa.


----------



## CApainter

Theoriginalpacman said:


> I like my lead chips with a little nacho sauce and some salsa.



I'm offended. MODS!


----------



## PACman

CApainter said:


> Theoriginalpacman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like my lead chips with a little nacho sauce and some salsa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm offended. MODS!
Click to expand...

yeah you should be. Did your best huggin' tree turn you down again?


----------



## Wildbill7145

Anyone hear about that woman who ate a whole bowl full of wasabi (the real stuff), thinking it was guacamole? Ended up in the hospital and with a permanent predisposition to some heart issue in the future(I actually think it was called 'broken heart syndrome, not kidding). I love my wasabi, but I can't imagine having more than the tiniest amount and not recognizing what it was.


----------



## CApainter

Theoriginalpacman said:


> yeah you should be. Did your best huggin' tree turn you down again?


You know, I was really concerned about you when you went missing for a bit. I requested a welfare check to make sure one of your Hillbilly experiments didn't slip out of it's pickle jar and start feeding on your brains. That's a real demonstration of caring if I say so myself. And what do I get in return? Cliché comments about humping bark. Not fair. Just not fair.


----------



## PACman

CApainter said:


> Theoriginalpacman said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah you should be. Did your best huggin' tree turn you down again?
> 
> 
> 
> You know, I was really concerned about you when you went missing for a bit. I requested a welfare check to make sure one of your Hillbilly experiments didn't slip out of it's pickle jar and start feeding on your brains. That's a real demonstration of caring if I say so myself. And what do I get in return? Cliché comments about humping bark. Not fair. Just not fair.[/QUOT
> Ok I'm sorry. I was a little cranky when I posted this because I was stuck in Berea all weekend. That'll ruin anyone's attitude.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lightningboy65

Theoriginalpacman said:


> CApainter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok I'm sorry. I was a little cranky when I posted this because I was stuck in Berea all weekend. That'll ruin anyone's attitude.
> 
> 
> 
> Down in Kentucky??? Sounds to me like you were scouting still locations.
Click to expand...


----------



## Brushman4

Lightningboy65 said:


> Theoriginalpacman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Down in Kentucky??? Sounds to me like you were scouting still locations.
> 
> 
> 
> I think he was secretly visiting Paint Lick KY. Why? Your guess is as good as mine.
Click to expand...


----------



## PACman

Lightningboy65 said:


> Theoriginalpacman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CApainter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok I'm sorry. I was a little cranky when I posted this because I was stuck in Berea all weekend. That'll ruin anyone's attitude.
> 
> 
> 
> Down in Kentucky??? Sounds to me like you were scouting still locations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> berea ohio.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lightningboy65

Theoriginalpacman said:


> Lightningboy65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> berea ohio.
> 
> 
> 
> A name like Berea and there is more than one???:surprise: Berea, KY is home to Berea College. A tuition free private university. I remember it from when my daughter was looking at colleges. The free tuition was the only thing that seemed attractive about that school. Otherwise I would have thought Berea to be some type of disease.
Click to expand...


----------



## PACman

I thought berea was Stalin's right hand man and political executioner.


----------



## PACman

Theoriginalpacman said:


> I thought berea was Stalin's right hand man and political executioner.


Now that I think of it I saw more Russians in that town then I've ever seen in my life. And I've been to disneyland, Knott's berry farm, AND the Tulsa state fair!


----------

